# Dish Washer that will wash full size sheet pans?



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

Does any have any recommendations on commercial dishwashers that will fit & wash full-sized sheet pans? The dishwashers I've seen are a bit too small for that, and I'd love to be able to fit a bunch of sheet pans in a cycle.

Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## elmer (Apr 30, 2017)

We've got an older Hobart AM-14T simple pass thru. The "T" stands for "tall". It came with a rack made to hold full sized sheet pans.


----------



## elmer (Apr 30, 2017)

We've got a Hobart AM-14T. "T" stands for "tall". It is a simple pass-through machine that came with a rack to hold 6 full-size sheet pans. It is an older model and I've seen plenty of them or similar ones at used equipment supply stores as well as on eBay.


----------

